# Almost 1 and doing massive farts



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

My dd will be 1 in 10 days and has started wakening at night crying followed by massive farts.  She would put any man to shame.  She is on cow and gate milk with a little carobel added (trying to get her off the carobel) and 3 meals a day with a desert in between.  

Her twin brother is on the exactly the same with no problem.  They both have always passed wind loudly but at the minute she could blow holes in her nappy. Mathis only seems to be a problem at night.  Is there anything I could try to reduce the wind factor?  It is causing her a lot of pain.

Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

You could try a bit of gripe water, it might break it up a bit

Nic
Xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

I have tried the gripe water but it doesn't seem to help any??

Xxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Does she still drink from a bottle??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

She drinks water from a cup but get milk from a bottle.  

Should I try get her of the bottle completely?  What sort of cup wud u recommend?  She was 2 months premature so her corrected age is 10 months 

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I was just thinking that maybe the teat was causing her to swallow more air and maybe it would be helpful to either try another teat or see how you manage with the cup and see if there is a difference??

Nic
Xx


----------

